# طريقة عمل الحساسات



## important (25 أبريل 2011)

قبل أن ابدأ

هذا العمل جهد شخصي قد أخطئ به وقد اصيب 

وضعت الموضوع في هذا المنتدى الهندسي المتخصص للنقاش أكثر من كونه مجرد معلومه 

هذا الموضوع وضعته في منتدى اخر للمعلوميه فقط 


بسم الله نبدأ بالوضوع 

كما نعلم تعتمد وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني على الحساسات بشكل كبير لمعرفة الحالة التشغيلية للمحرك ومن خلال ذلك يتم التحكم بمنظومات التشغيلية المختلفة للوصول للإداء الأفضل للمحرك 
الحساسات تقوم بتحويل الحرارة , الضغط , السرعة , الموضع , والبيانات الأخرى إلى إشارات كهربائية 

يمكن تقسيم الحساسات إلى ثلاث اقسام رئيسية : 
أولاً : حساسات تعتمد على المقاومة ( resistive sensors)
و يندرج تحت هذا القسم : 
Potentiometers 
Thermistors 
piezo resistive 

سنتناول كل نوع على حده ثم بعد ذلك ننتقل للقسم الثاني من الأقسام الرئيسية

أولا الحساسات التي تعتمد على المقاومة (resistive sensors)

في هذا النوع من الحساست يتم معرفة التغير بالظروف الميكانيكة من خلال التغير في المقاومه 

نأخذ أول نوع ونتعمق بالشرح شوي وعسى الله يوفقني لتوصيل المعلومة بالشكل الصحيح 


Potentiometer 

التكوين 

يملك هذا النوع من الحساسات ثلاث اطراف 
طرف إمداد يسمى power input 
طرف متصل بالأرضي يسمى ground
طرف لقياس الخرج (الفولت المتغير ) يسمى variable voltage output

نظرية العمل 

من خلال هذا الحساس 
نقيس موضع معين من خلال مرور ذراع متحرك على مقاومة مثبتة بداخله و نتيجة لعبور هذا الذراع على المقاومة ستتغير القيمة المعطاة وبالتالي الفولت الخارج سيتغير عموما سيصبح الخرج عاليا او منخفضا حسب قرب الذراع من نهاية الأرض او نهاية طرف الإمداد 
الصور لعلها توضح أكثر 



 يوتيوب




 يوتيوب

حساس وضع الخانق (Throttle Position Sensor )




 يوتيوب



هذا نوع من الحساسات التي تستعمل نفس نظرية العمل المشروحة سابقاً 

الصورة التالية توضح المحتويات وأطراف التوصيل



 يوتيوب


صورة آخر حقيقية توضح الاجزاء



 يوتيوب

كما في الصورة يرتبط ذراع الحساس المنزلق على المقاومة مع بوابة الخانق

وحسب موقع البوابة تخرج إشارة فولت إلى وحدة التحكم 

هذا يعني أنه عندما يكون الذراع بالقرب من الطرف الأرضي تكون المقاومة عالية 

ولذلك يحدث إعاقة للتيار و سيكون الفولت الخارج من الذراع 

ضعيف جداً ( حسب بعض الكتب من 0.6 إلى 0.9 فولت ) 

عند قرأت وحدة التحكم لهذا الفولت تعرف أن البوابة في وضع الغلق (وضع اللاحمل )

وعندما يكون الذراع بالقرب من طرف التغذية تكون المقاومة ضعيفة فلذلك لن يحدث 

إعاقة للتيار الداخل فلذلك يكون قيمة الفولت الخارج قريب جدا من قيمة الفولت الداخل

ومن خلال ذلك تعرف وحدة التحكم أن البوابة في حالة الفتح الكامل

( الإشارة الخارجة تكون تقريبا 3.5 إلى 4.7 فولت)


لعل هذه الصورة توضح أكثر 





 يوتيوب

وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية تستخدم المعلومات الواردة من هذا الحساس لمعرفة ما يلي : 

1- الحالة التشغيلية للمحرك ( اللاحمل , الفتح الجزئي للبوابة , الفتح الكامل للبوابة )

2- فصل قابض الضاغط إذا كان التكييف يعمل وكذلك انظمة التحكم بالتلوث 
في حالة الفتح الكامل للبوابة 

3- تصحيح نسبة خلط الهواء – الوقود 
4- التحكم بقطع الوقود مثال على ذلك ( في حالة النزول من المرتفعات مثلا
يكون RPM عالي في الوقت الذي تكون بوابة الخانق مغلقة ولا توجد إشارة
مرسلة لوحدة التحكم بالتالي تفهم وحدة التحكم أن الحالة غير طبيعية 
وبالتالي تعمل على قطع الوقود للحظات بسيطة إلى أن يتم التوازن 
بين وضع بوابة الخانق و RPM ) 

ارجو أن تعم الفائدة للجميع 

لكم الود والتقدير أحبتي
. 

سنواصل بإذن الله


----------



## important (25 أبريل 2011)

أرجو من الاخوة المشرفين تعديل عنوان الموضوع إلى ( طريقة عمل الحساسات )

مع كامل تقديري لهم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على الموضوع ومتابع معك 
بانتظار التكملة


----------



## spe100 (26 أبريل 2011)

لويتم رفع الموضوع على ملف من اجل التمكن من تنزيلة ولاستفادة منه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل سننتظر منك التكملة انشاء الله 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## important (28 أبريل 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع ومتابع معك
> بانتظار التكملة



اخي العقاب الهرم 

مرورك شرفني ويسعدني متابعتك للموضوع



spe100 قال:


> لويتم رفع الموضوع على ملف من اجل التمكن من تنزيلة ولاستفادة منه




حين انتهي من إعداده سأسعى لوضعه في ملف ليستفيد الجميع 

لك تقديري 




طارق حسن محمد قال:


> موضوع جميل سننتظر منك التكملة انشاء الله
> تقبل تحياتي




سنكمل إن شاء الله قريبا 

اسعدني تعليقك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## important (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمرورك اخي عبد الرحمن 


نكمل على بركة الله 


سبق وذكرنا أن الحساسات المستخدمة بالسيارات الحديثة تنقسم إلى 3 اقسام وذكرنا أول قسم واعطينا مثال لحساس يعمل بنفس نظرية عمله 

الأن نأتي للقسم الثاني من الاقسام الرئيسية للحساسات هو الثرمستور 

الثرمستور عبارة عن مقاومة تتغير مقاومتها بتغير درجة الحرارة 

هناك نوعين من الثرمستور 

نوع يملك معامل حراري موجب ( PTC) ونوع اخر يملك معامل حراري سالب (NTC )

هنا لا بد أن يتبادر سؤال إلى الذهن ما المقصود بالمعامل الحراري 

نقول وبشكل مبسط جدا المعامل الحراري يعتبر مقياسا لمدى تغير المقاومة مع درجة الحرارة 

هذا يعني أنه عندما يكون المعامل الحراري يساوي صفراً ستكون المقاومة ثابتة وعندما يزيد أو ينقص 

يكون سالباً أو موجب 

المقاومة التي تملك معامل حراري موجب : تزداد مقاومتها بإزدياد درجة الحرارة 

المقاومة التي تملك معامل حراري سالب : تقل مقاومتها عندما تزداد درجة الحرارة 

هناك حساسات مختلفة موجودة بالسيارة تعتمد على هذا النوع من الحساسات 

منها 

حساس درجة حرارة المحرك ETC

هذا النوع من الحساسات يتكون من مقاومة ذات معامل حراري سالب 

نظرية عمله تعتمد على ما يسمى مجزئ الجهد 

طبعا قبل ما نبدأ راح نتطرق لموضوع مجزئ الجهد (Voltage devider)

راح نأخذ ابسط دائرة من مجزئ الجهد الذي يتكون من مقاومتين على التوالي ويمكنه من خلالها تجزئة 

الجهد الكهربائي 

بحيث يكون الجهد الخارج جزء من الجهد الداخل ( نفس نظرية عمل حساس الحرارة )

تابع معي الصورة وإن شاء الله فيه التوضيح المناسب للموضوع 







نظرية عمل حساس الحرارة نفس النظرية السابقة تابع معي الصورة التالية






حساس الحرارة يمتلك مقاوم حراري سالب مصنوع من خليط من بلورات اكاسيد السيراميك 

تقل مقاومته مع إزدياد درجة الحرارة والعكس صحيح هذا جدول من أحد المواقع يبين درجة الحرارة 

والمقاومة والفولت الخارج 






تستفيد وحدة التحكم من الإشارة الصادرة من الحساس لعمل التالي 
1- التحكم في كمية الوقود من خلال التحكم بزمن فتح البخاخ ( pulse widith)
2- التحكم بعمل مراوح التبريد كذلك تتحكم بسرعات المروحة 
3- تصحيح توقيت الإشعال (تقديم أوتأخير الشرارة)
4- الوصول إلى أفضل أداء في السرعة الخاملة عن طريق التحكم بصمام بداية التشغيل 
5- التصحيح في حالة الدق (Knocking ) بالإعتماد على درجة حرارة المحرك 
( تتحكم بالوقود والشرارة اللازمة لإشعال الخليط )
أحياناً يحدث الدق بسبب إرتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك 

هذا ما لدي وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت 

للجميع تقديري


----------



## سهيل يوسف (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AhmedFikry (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك كل الخير .
شرح جميل جدا جدا جزاك الله خيرا 
تقبل مرورى


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 مايو 2011)

فى الحقيقة اخى قد دخلت على عجل ويبدو انى لن استطيع قراءة مشاركتك الثانية بتركيز
تسجيل متابعة الى ان عود وشاكر لك ما تقدم


----------



## important (17 يونيو 2011)

سررت بتواجدكم جميعا وشكراً لدعواتكم 

نكمل على بركة الله 


ذكرنا بأن الحساسات التي تعتمد على المقاومة لها ثلاث انواع وذكرنا نوعين منها 
1-	Potentiometers
2-	Thermistor
وذكرنا امثلة على الحساسات التي تعمل على نفس النظرية 

اليوم سنتحدث عن النوع الثالث الذي يعتمد على ظاهرة piezo resistive
تصف هذه الظاهرة التغير بالمقاومية الكهربائية لأشباه الموصلات عند تعرضها للإجهاد (piezoresistive strain sensor)

من الحساسات التي تعمل بنفس نظرية العمل حساس الضغط المطلق للمجمع السحب (MAP)








مما يتكون هذا الحساس هذا ما سنتحدث عنه بالصور للتوضيح أكثر






سيكون تركيزنا على تركيب الداخلي لشريحة السيلكون وغرفة الخلخلة 





عند زيادة الخلخلة داخل الغرفة أو تقليلها يؤدي ذلك إلى إنحناء غشاء السيلكون الموضوع عليها المقاومات بهذا الشكل 






يتم الحصول على فولت يتناسب مع التغير بالخلخلة في مجمع السحب عن طريق توصيل المقاومات بطريقة جسر وتستون وهذه الصورة توضح كيفية التوصيل





كيف تعمل الدائرة الكهربائية للحساس 
سنقسم طريقة العمل إلى حاليتن 











وهنا تكبير لللغشاء 






في الختام 
الحساس يقيس التغيير بالضغط داخل مجمع السحب وذلك نتيجة التغير بحمل وسرعة المحرك
وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية تستطيع ان توجد الضغط داخل المجمع عن طريق افولت الخارج من هذا الحساس
تستخدم وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني الإشارة الخارجة من هذا الحساس لحساب كم من الوقود سيتم حقنه داخل الإسطوانة وكذلك ضبط توقيت الإشعال 
في حال عطل هذا الحساس سيؤدي ذلك إلى خليط غني أو فقير , إستهلاك عالي للوقود , عدم إنتظام سرعة دوران المحرك 
في حال الضغط العالي داخل مجمع السحب ذلك يعني تخلخل أقل هذا ينتج إذا كانت بوابة الدخول مفتوح على الأخر 
بالتالي نحن سنحتاج للمزيد من الوقود 
أما في حال الضغط المنخفض (تخلخل عالي) فنحن سنحتاج لوقود أقل ( البوابة مغلقه ) 
عندما تكون البوابة مغلقة ذلك يؤدي إلى إنخفاض القيمة الخارجة من الحساس وفي حال تكون البوابة مفتوحة سيكون الفولت الخارج من الحساس عالي 
ما سبب ذلك 
من المعروف عندما تكون البوابة مغلقة يكون الضغط داخل مجمع السحب أقل من الضغط الجوي وبالتالي تحدث خلخلة بسبب الفرق بالضغط 
وعندما تكون البوابة مفتوحة يكون الضغط داخل المجمع مقارب للضغط الجوي وبالتالي الخلخلة ستكون ضعيفة 

إخواني الزملاء 

أرجو أن يكون ما قدمته يرتقي إلى ذائقتكم 

لكم التقدير


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على اسلوب الطرح والموضوعية القيمة للمعلومات


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك على ما تقدم
وبانتظار التكملة اخى .. ولا خلاص انتهى الموضوع


----------



## jassim78 (28 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## سعدمحمدسعد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## important (10 أغسطس 2011)

للجميع شكرا لكم على الحضور والتشريف والتشجيع 

اعتذر عن التأخير الاسباب خارجة عن إرادتي وبإذن الله سنكم هذه السلسلة لكن قد يتأخر الوقت قليلا 

نكمل اليوم على بركة الله 


نبدأ بالقسم الثاني من الأقسام الرئيسية للحساسات 

و هي الحساسات المولدة للجهد (voltage generating sensors )

يندرج تحت هذا القسم عدة أنواع سنتحدث عن اول نوع البقية تأتي تبعاً بإذن الله 

1-	حساسات تعمل بما يسمى بالظاهرة الكهروضغطية (piezoelectric effect)

- تولد بعض المواد فرق جهد كهربائي عند تعرضها للضغط , كذلك عندما نعرضها للمجال 
الكهربائي فإن هذه المواد تنكمش بما يتناسب مع شدة هذا المجال لذا توصف المادة بأنها ذات مفعول 

كهروضغطي piezoelectric effect 

-	تحدث هذه الظاهرة في بعض المواد البلورية
-	من المواد التى من الممكن تطبيق هذه الظاهرة عليها الكوارتز وبعض أنواع السيراميك 

لدينا في السيارة حساس يعمل على أساس هذه الظاهرة وهو حساس الدق (knock sensor)







نبدأ اولاً بالمكونات : 








اغلب المراجع التى اطلعت عليها تشير إلى ان المادة المستخدمة من السيراميك 

الإهتزاز يحدث عن النقطة المشار إليها , المادة تتأثر بالإهتزاز وبالتالي تحدث فولت هذا الفولت ينتقل إلى المادة الموصلة وبالتالي إلى طرف التوصيل الذي بدوره ينقلها إلى وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني 


هناك نوعان من هذا الحساس تختلف فقط بطريقة العمل 

1-	Resonant Type
2-	Non-Resonant Type

النوع الأول اعتقد بأنه لم يعد يستخدم حاليا وهذه صور توضح النوعين مع توضيح الفارق بينهما 












من المعروف ان تردد الطرق في المحركات يتغير حسب سرعة المحرك وهذا النوع قادر على أن يشير إلى الاهتزاز الحاصل عند كل تغير في تردد الطرق بعكس الاول الذي يشير فقط للإهتزاز عند تردد طرق معين 

تستفيد وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني من الإشارة الخارجة من هذا الحساس للتحكم بتوقيت الشرارة بالإعتماد على الدق بالمحرك 

بمعنى عندما يكون هناك دق أو صفع بالمحرك فإن توقيت الشرارة يتأخر درجتين على الأقل حتى إن إستمر الدق 

يتم التأخير كذلك لدرجتين وهكذا حتى يتم إيقاف الدق بالمحرك 

كلمة اخيرة 
تعلمون أن عملية البحث بالحساسات صعبة خصوصا مع قلت المراجع باللغة الانجليزية اما عربيا تقريبا شبة معدومة 

طبعا نتكلم عن التصاميم الداخلية للحساس 
بالتالي قد يحدث خطأ مني فهذا اجتهاد شخصي لكن بمساعدتكم وتداخلكم بالموضوع لا شك بأن نتاج العمل سيكون أفضل 


تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وإلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله
.
.
.


----------

